# [email protected]@king to buy extra Trailers



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking for extra trailers........if you have extra trailer that you no longer needed please pm with info. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm looking for a dump trailer somebody stole a brand new 16footer from me Sunday night


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I'm looking for a dump trailer somebody stole a brand new 16footer from me Sunday night


I would check the AMS office on Alpine.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> Looking for extra trailers........if you have extra trailer that you no longer needed please pm with info. Thanks


If you need more than one it would be cheaper for you to buy a stack of them out of Missouri or Georgia and sell a couple. Usually on a stack of random size trailers you can make enough to cover 2 for yourself...


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> If you need more than one it would be cheaper for you to buy a stack of them out of Missouri or Georgia and sell a couple. Usually on a stack of random size trailers you can make enough to cover 2 for yourself...


Recommend names?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I'm looking for a dump trailer somebody stole a brand new 16footer from me Sunday night


Its your luckey day just picked up a 16 dump monday to small for me price was right make offer guy said he lost tittle.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I would check the AMS office on Alpine.


Did you have address for AMS OFFICE I will pay them a visit.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> Did you have address for AMS OFFICE I will pay them a visit.


The GR office is on Alpine I believe.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Its your luckey day just picked up a 16 dump monday to small for me price was right make offer guy said he lost tittle.


And you would be dumb enough to buy one with no title.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

*re*

I've had good luck buying them from rental places. I got my last 12' dump from some rental place for a pretty decent price. The rental ones are nice because they are very heavy duty compared to a lot of the crap out there, I bet it weighs double what our light duty one is. 

To the guys using 16's and bigger: how do you manage in the big cities, there are times where we can barely fit our 12' in the yard/on the street. I would love to get a 16 or a 20 but I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to navigate some of the alley ways.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Its your luckey day just picked up a 16 dump monday to small for me price was right make offer guy said he lost tittle.


Send me some pic


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> The GR office is on Alpine I believe.


Its on ann right next to ann street auto, about 100ft away from alpine


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Its on ann right next to ann street auto, about 100ft away from alpine


Grand Rapid?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

yeah grand rapids its a small shop mainly a parking lot to store the trucks and a small office around 4 offices. I see ams staff all the time at the ptisch transfer station I usually talk to them and see what's going on with them


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> yeah grand rapids its a small shop mainly a parking lot to store the trucks and a small office around 4 offices. I see ams staff all the time at the ptisch transfer station I usually talk to them and see what's going on with them[/QU
> 
> 
> THANKS


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> Recommend names?



Been a few years (13) since i bought a load. I was living in HELLinois at the time. Might try:

http://www.allprotrailers.com

www.tramptrailers.com/

http://www.vvtrailers.com/

Most manufacturers will not sell to you if there is a dealer in your state. I think what would sell good by you is ATV trailers with side ramps. You need to be able to store them and lay out the cash for a few months. Most states allow you to sell up to 6 titled pieces a year without a dealer license. Not sure about MI.....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here are the ones around Sikeson mo.

http://national.citysearch.com/listings/sikeston-mo-area/wholesale_utility_trailers/81803_4757

If i remember correct i got mine from M&M.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Brother has a beautifully maintained 16' PJ or Big Tex (can't remember) gooseneck for sale. Extended sides. If interested drop an P.M. 2009 or 2010 model I think. I know he bought it brand new and stored inside.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Been a few years (13) since i bought a load. I was living in HELLinois at the time. Might try:
> 
> http://www.allprotrailers.com
> 
> ...


MI same up to 6 vehicle without dealer license and thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sikeston, Mo is known for their trailers. We have gone there and bought several and saved over buying locally.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Sikeston, Mo is known for their trailers. We have gone there and bought several and saved over buying locally.


I bought 2 16' stacked on top of each other with 2-12' single axles and 2-8' on top of that. Took them off with the tractor when i got home. Here is a pic of how they ship them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sikeston is the Branson, Gatlinburg, Wisconsin Dells of trailers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

I still say trailers are like cars, let someone else depreciate it and then buy a nice used one. I gave serious thought to buying a 20' dump with a 2ton grapple on it, was only 2 years old but was only $24k (40k new). Only thing that stopped me is (like I said before) I'm afraid I wont be able to make all the narrow turns in the city.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I still say trailers are like cars, let someone else depreciate it and then buy a nice used one. I gave serious thought to buying a 20' dump with a 2ton grapple on it, was only 2 years old but was only $24k (40k new). Only thing that stopped me is (like I said before) I'm afraid I wont be able to make all the narrow turns in the city.


I found a two year old dump 20' high sides for $7000 ,he gave $14,000 new for it. Was posted sale at local land fill, called and talked to him about was very interested but I found out it was a fith wheel set up. Wouldn`t work both my deisel trucks have tool box camper tops on them!:sad:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I found a two year old dump 20' high sides for $7000 ,he gave $14,000 new for it. Was posted sale at local land fill, called and talked to him about was very interested but I found out it was a fith wheel set up. Wouldn`t work both my deisel trucks have tool box camper tops on them!:sad:



5th wheels are nice but my truckbed is always full of stuff so they are kind of a pain in the ass.


----------

